
Show HN: Fast and simple service to generate QR codes from your CLI - mus1cfl0w
https://github.com/elsesiy/qrgo
======
leshokunin
Nice. Does it show the QR code in terminal? (eg by using blocks). Couldn't
tell from the readme.

~~~
mus1cfl0w
Yes exactly! The code is rendered from a UTF8 string. You can try it, i.e.:
curl -L qrgo.elsesiy.com/leshokunin

